# Oliva Series V Special V Figurado Cigar Review - Overrated



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I can see why this cigar can get a good rating, but to be number one you should be the best. I can name a few cigars that trump the Oliva V figura...

Read the full review here: Oliva Series V Special V Figurado Cigar Review - Overrated


----------

